# Cheerios as treats?



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok it does seem silly  However I have realised that Canada had much better dog products than France. So I am pretty much unable to find commercial dog cookies of reasonable quality. They don't have the same labelling requirements so most ingredient lists read like: Meats, Cereals. Also lots of treats contain BHT and BHA which I will not ever feed my dog.

Akira is Orijen Fish Formula fed and does not tolerate chicken. I also like to do some clicker training that is why I need treats. I am planning on baking him cookies but I need something to fall back on.

So do you think Cherrios in reasonable quantity make good treats? or do they contain too much sugar?

Do you have any other idea on what kind of treats I could give him?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Pieces of raw meat? Cooked hot dogs? Chunks of cheese? Carrot? Apple? I think there is a much larger variety of "human food" that would serve as healthier treats for your dog, other than Cheerios.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to say, something that does not spoil easily so that I can take it to the park on hot days, etc. 

Also Mr. Akira is one picky eater he likes a couple of fruits (melon, peaches but not cherries, bananas or apples) and only likes carrots but I'm concerned with the sugar level. Also he does not want to eat raw meat but I can try sausage. 

What do you think about cooked pasta?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Cooked pasta shouldn't be a problem. Cornflakes would also be less sugary than Cheerios, I think.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

plain cheerios aren't that sugary, I give them to my dog all the time out of my cereal bowl hehe


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> plain cheerios aren't that sugary, I give them to my dog all the time out of my cereal bowl hehe



LOL. Does he drink the extra milk too? I used to give my dog one Fruit Loop.


----------



## SunsetSam (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheerios don't have very much sugar. I would think they'd be a pretty decent treat, especially since they are whole grain. I have an 8 month old baby who loves trying to feed himself Cheerios-and a Golden that is 3 times bigger than he is who loves eating all the ones he drops.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Cheerios are just fine. To make them extra special (at least for the dogs!), try putting a piece of garlic summer sausage, or the like, into a baggie with the cheerios. They take on the smell, and the dogs think they're really getting something! LOL


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 30, 2008)

Cheerios aren't terrible. They're probably similar to milk-bones. Just make sure to account for treats in overall caloric intake.

A cooked piece of chicken (cut into pieces) shouldn't spoil too rapidly. My dog likes veggies & cheese. I'll also throw in some kibble for treats and some of those store bought snacks (cut into small pieces).


----------

